# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi All

## kojot78

Hi All,
I've using excel for a while now and there is always that statement or function we all get stack on. There is always room for improvement. 

Hoping to have this forum as one stop search.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello kojot78, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

